# My ex and 'groupie' women?



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

My ex hubby has a traveling job. We were together for 9 years, married 5. Last year we divorced citing 'marriage irretrievably broken' We share a 5 year old daughter and I have full custody.

My ex has a really sleazy personality and has side chicks all over the US. He was never loyal to me and always cheated on me but we had our arrangements so it worked out. He had plenty of money so we had a deal. 
He is seen with ****ty women every week and goes to clubs to hunt them down.

He is with a groupie currently. Shes 37 and has three young kids, all boys. But shes immature as crazy. She acts like a teenage fan girl over rich and famous men and even stoops down to becoming their groupie or coming back for sex. In repayment, she says he loves her and is dating her and sent her christian louboutin shoes as gifts.

Now she and her cousins have come up on twitter and started spreading that she and him are dating. Shes leaked 2 pictures of them backstage and hanging out.
She calls him 'boo' and takes pictures of herself wearing a cap with his initials, his merchandise.

Shes so immature that she favorites tweets by his fans who believe shes his girlfriend. She is always wearing red lipstick, showing her boobs, and looks like a prostitute.

Is she normal and really in love with him or a gold digger groupie? and does he love her? We already has 1 kid and do you think he ll date someone like her and bring home to our daughter?

He has a show in Minnesota and she posted a pic 14 hrs ago on twitter saying shes going to Minnesota.
He doesn't admit shes his GF or follows her on twitter.
She lives in New York and he lives in Kansas. I still have feelings for my ex. My ex also has the tattoo of my name on his arm. 
But I do not want him to expose my daughter to such 'groupie' type of women.

Is this real relationship or just a fling??? Why is this women doing all this on twitter?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

(quote)
"Is this real relationship or just a fling??? Why is this women doing all this on twitter?"

It doesn't seem like your ex has any idea what a relationship is, to him everything is just a fling. And she's on twitter because she is so shallow she needs to brag about banging a celebrity. 

Your ex has no moral compass, he has proved that by having women in every town while you were married. I don't get what your "arrangement was, makes it sound like you were OK with his womanizing.

Anyway.....no moral compass then...no moral compass now. I think his past actions are a perfect predictor of his future actions. He doesn't have the common sense or maturity level not to parade his sperm dumps in front of your daughter. Sounds like you need a judge to lay down some rules for proper visitation, no groupies allowed.


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

Cooper said:


> (quote)
> "Is this real relationship or just a fling??? Why is this women doing all this on twitter?"
> 
> It doesn't seem like your ex has any idea what a relationship is, to him everything is just a fling. And she's on twitter because she is so shallow she needs to brag about banging a celebrity.
> ...


Is this real or does he or she have any 'real' feelings for each other?
will he bring this woman to our daughter or home??


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Cooper said:


> He doesn't have the common sense or maturity level not to parade his sperm dumps in front of your daughter. Sounds like you need a judge to lay down some rules for proper visitation, no groupies allowed.


Realistically, legally... So long as the woman isn't involved in criminal behavior and so long as she isn't harming or abusing your daughter, a judge would be very unlikely to put limitations on who your ex-husband can date without your ex-husband's permission to modify your parenting agreement.

Furthermore, violations of such stipulations and limitations are virtually impossible to prove and to enforce.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Pbartender said:


> Realistically, legally... So long as the woman isn't involved in criminal behavior and so long as she isn't harming or abusing your daughter, a judge would be very unlikely to put limitations on who your ex-husband can date without your ex-husband's permission to modify your parenting agreement.
> 
> Furthermore, violations of such stipulations and limitations are virtually impossible to prove and to enforce.


Yes, all true, sadly dumb parenting isn't against the law. The op would need to prove a patteren of detrimental or neglectful parenting by the ex to get a judge to make any kind of ruling. It does happen, an ex employee of mine is under such a ruling right now, both he and his ex wife are barred from allowing anyone they are dating to be in the presence of their 7 year old daughter. 

To the OP...how could we know if it's serious or if he plans on bringing this woman home, why not ask him?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

He may love her, he may not. She may feel genuine about him, she may not.

He is your ex though. Let him do whatever he wants with his life as it is his to live. Concentrate on you and your child. As long as he is being a good father to your child, whatever he decides to do with these women is none of your business. Just as it's none of his business who you decide to carry on with.

And I must say, you sound jealous. Perhaps you are not over him yet.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

sungod said:


> Is this real or does he or she have any 'real' feelings for each other?
> will he bring this woman to our daughter or home??


Only he can answer that. There is no way people on the internet, strangers to your life and him, know how he feels and what he will do. Ask him.


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

She posts pictures of herself always wearing red lipstick and yesterday she posted a pic sitting in the bedroom of his bus wearing a low cut black top and his merchandise cap.

I dont get how low he sunk to. And when shes telling everyone, why isnt he telling people? He keeps her in his bus, doesnt respond or follow her on twitter, doesnt even admit hes dating her whereas shes telling everyone.

And is still wanting sex with her and keeping her around. Is he dub or insane. Does he know shes a desperate woman? Such desperate women go to any extent, even getting pregnant to get money and association.

What is he actually doing?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You seem very invested on what lip color she wears and whehter or not he follows her on Twitter. These t hings point to the fact that you are not over him. 

He is going to have sex with other women. You guys aren't together anymore. It is going to happen (with her and perhaps many others). Just as you are.

My advice is to deal with the loss of your relationship with him and move on. Focusing obsessively on her and what she posts online/make up she wears is not conducive to your healing process.


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> You seem very invested on what lip color she wears and whehter or not he follows her on Twitter. These t hings point to the fact that you are not over him.
> 
> He is going to have sex with other women. You guys aren't together anymore. It is going to happen (with her and perhaps many others). Just as you are.
> 
> My advice is to deal with the loss of your relationship with him and move on. Focusing obsessively on her and what she posts online/make up she wears is not conducive to your healing process.


Could you please say what is he doing? I accept I am not over him so please. Explain
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

sungod said:


> My ex hubby has a traveling job. We were together for 9 years, married 5. Last year we divorced citing 'marriage irretrievably broken' We share a 5 year old daughter and I have full custody.
> 
> My ex has a really sleazy personality and has side chicks all over the US.
> 
> ...


Why do you care? You have full custody of your daughter, and it sounds like most of his activities take place on the road. As long as he's not parading these women around your 5 year old, it's absolutely none of your business. To be candid, you talk about how immature this one girl is, but you sound like the immature one, essentially stalking your ex's sex life.


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

can you please answer what I am asking? Please?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

sungod said:


> can you please answer what I am asking? Please?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is living his life. I recommend you live yours and ignore whatever it is he is doing.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Answers to your questions:



sungod said:


> Is this real or does he or she have any 'real' feelings for each other?


Ask him/them



sungod said:


> will he bring this woman to our daughter or home??


Ask him.

There is no way we can tell you what is going on in his mind/what his actions are. Go to the source.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know--is he still taking lots of pictures with your jewelry on? I think that's how we could REALLY tell how he feels....


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

Why isnt he coming public when she is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

He is your ex. He has moved on, you should do the same. Sit down and have a talk with him about how his actions might affect your daughter without sounding jealous.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You don't seem to be listening to anything we are saying and seem to think we are in his head.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> I don't know--is he still taking lots of pictures with your jewelry on? I think that's how we could REALLY tell how he feels....


:rofl:


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Who is he?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

This story sounds very familiar...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It does. It reminds me of the one with that would post third person asking about why this guy (rocker?) used to carry on with all these women.

Oh wait.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

sungod said:


> Why isnt he coming public when she is?


I'll bite. He isn't into her. She's into him. He doesn't go public because she's not important to him. Just a fvck.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

PBear said:


> This story sounds very familiar...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Jellybeans said:


> It does. It reminds me of the one with that would post third person asking about why this guy (rocker?) used to carry on with all these women.
> 
> Oh wait.


Uh oh. I didn't see the bridge.


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

doubletrouble said:


> I'll bite. He isn't into her. She's into him. He doesn't go public because she's not important to him. Just a fvck.


Bite means? Also how can you say shes into him? All the time she takes selfies and writing boo and love u on twitter., posting her pics in his bus and show and asking for designer shoes and tweeting for attention.

She into him for money and fame?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Morgiana (Oct 18, 2011)

@sungod, you sound like a stalker and a crazy one at that. Leave your ex and his life alone and work on your own.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

PBear said:


> This story sounds very familiar...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah I am pretty sure this one has been posted many times over.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

sungod said:


> Bite means? Also how can you say shes into him? All the time she takes selfies and writing boo and love u on twitter., posting her pics in his bus and show and asking for designer shoes and tweeting for attention.
> 
> *She into him for money and fame?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Weren't you? You sound really jealous. If he was giving you money and you had your "arrangement" why get divorced? Once you are this isn't your business anymore !


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

COGypsy said:


> I don't know--is he still taking lots of pictures with your jewelry on? I think that's how we could REALLY tell how he feels....


No, *that* was the problem! 'Boo' WASN'T wearing her jewlery [sic] on his publicity tour! 

Maybe the red-lipstick-wearin' 'ho will can be the new face of jewlery [sic]! Wouldn't that be something!


----------



## Morgiana (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh noes, this thread has now been resurrected!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Please seek professional help for your online story telling addiction OP.


----------

